# Media Bottles case



## Oldsdigger (Mar 9, 2018)

Tonight's gallery ! So after 20+ years these have come out of the garage to see daylight and get cleaned up ! These were dug back in the mid 90's when I worked on a residential construction site in Media PA. The Aqua crown top in the back had an AB in a pyramid shape on the bottom, would this be an Anheiser Busch bottle from Philadelphia ? The last picture is a nice Olive glass beer done in a turn mold, no seams and applied lip.


         ​


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 9, 2018)

One other bottle in this gallery 8 3/4 Amber flask. Embossed with two concentric circles. The outer band reads UNION MADE C.B.B.A. of US & Co and center circle read TRADE MARK. The bottom has two overlapping triangles with faint symbols in the center, but they are not legible.

View attachment 181827 View attachment 181828


----------



## RCO (Mar 10, 2018)

the embossing on the chester PA clear pop bottle is interesting , I haven't seen that sort of design before 

I often wonder how many old bottles are just sitting around in storage , where older collectors either passed away or were forgotten about over time , whatever reasons they've been left in storage


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 10, 2018)

*Script / soda beer*

RCO,
         Thanks, yes it is really neat script. I did a Brewery search on it and there isn't any listing for it. So it might be a soda. Someone had posted one a few weeks ago. I'd love to find out some history on it. I found out through the Brewery Registration that there was a Gulph Brewers in the town I lived in Gulph Mills, PA. I would have loved to find one of them ! 1857 1859.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice collection!I dug one of those "AB" beers in South Philly a few months back. That fancy scripted bottle is crazy cool. Thx for posting!


----------



## rfellmanjr (Mar 14, 2018)

Is RCO referring to the AL Tweltridge Chester PA? 
Tweltridge was a very popular brewery in Chester. They had many bottle formats. See my web site for a few variants listed under Misc Bottles
https://www.delawarecountypamilkbottles.com/misc-delaware-county-pa-bottles.php

I know a great grandson of Tweltridge. he gave me these pics. See attached 

Ron


----------

